# capable but disabled PC fährt nicht hoch



## riemdi (10. August 2003)

beim starten werden zwar die Laufwerke erkannt, doch bootet der PC nicht. Komme auch nicht in das BIOS. Bei den Festplatten steht: capable but disabled.
Vielen Dank schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe

riemdi


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2003)

Also ins BIOS solltest du kommen, hat nix mit den Platten zu tun, ansonste mal im Manual schaun ob du das BIOS mit nem Jumper zurücksetzen kannst.


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2003)

Wie sieht es aus wenn du die Festplatten nicht angeschlossen hast`?


----------



## riemdi (10. August 2003)

habe die Festplatten abgehängt und komme danit ins bios.
soll ich jetzt die festplatten wieder anschliessen?
vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## riemdi (10. August 2003)

hurra
meine Maschine funktioniert wieder.
Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2003)

Hui *fürdichfreu*
Woran lag es?


----------



## riemdi (10. August 2003)

Schlussendlich lag es an einem angeschlossenen USB-Hub. 
Sobald ich diesen abgehängt habe, ist der PC auch wieder hochgefahren.
Weiss noch nicht genau welches Gerät, aber kann nicht so wichtig sein, denn mehr oder weniger funkioniert alles wieder.
Nochmals Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp, ohne diesen wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell darauf gekommen.


----------

